# Stretchmarks on armpit and pecs



## Daedalus (Apr 16, 2012)

On chest days I do quite a few sets of flies, I do really deep ROM and I think this is what caused my stretchmarks.. It's killing my confidence because I don't want to sunbathe knowing I've got red horrible stretchmarks on my body.. I've tried biooil but it just doesn't seem to work.. I don't even want to go to the beach or go swimming because they are so unsightly


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

be thankful you can't get pregnant * stretch mark terror*


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i've got the same round my shoulders/armpits.

someone recommended E45 and drink plenty of water, although i dont think they're as visible as you'd imagine.

put some pics up to get a different perspective?


----------



## Murkleman (May 16, 2012)

sunbeds.

bio-oil.

moisturise the area twice a day.

if not, lazer treatment.

I have them on my back, looking into getting lazer therapy on them.


----------



## Daedalus (Apr 16, 2012)

paul81 said:


> i've got the same round my shoulders/armpits.
> 
> someone recommended E45 and drink plenty of water, although i dont think they're as visible as you'd imagine.
> 
> put some pics up to get a different perspective?


How to picture on forumz?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

theres an option to 'inset picture' in the quick reply box (or in advanced) down the bottom. pick from computer then find your pic on your pc


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Dont worry they'll fade in time. No need to buy bio oil and all that other crap. As long as you're moisturizing you're whole body after every shower you'll be fine


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

I found tattoos helped cover mine up.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

yeh but dont try tattooing over fresh/red/purple stretch marks. you gotta let them heal n fade to white/silvery or the ink wont take to it very well


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

i got a few but but cocoa butter seems to be working well on them


----------



## Daedalus (Apr 16, 2012)

Not sure I wanna put these pics up now.. My arms and chest look pathetic, and you can't really see them in this lighting.. Don't wanna embarass myself, I'll just take the advice on bored!


----------



## TheGuvnor (Jul 19, 2011)

Mine are quite deep and nasty by my pits / pecs. I have been using bio oil for a bit and they certainly have not got any worse. Training without bio oil now on chest feels horrible.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

You wont have got them from ROM mate.. Simply get them when you increase in size and your skin stretches. They'll fade - i have them.

For now wear them with pride.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Daedalus said:


> On chest days I do quite a few sets of flies, I do really deep ROM and I think this is what caused my stretchmarks.. It's killing my confidence because I don't want to sunbathe knowing I've got red horrible stretchmarks on my body.. I've tried biooil but it just doesn't seem to work.. I don't even want to go to the beach or go swimming because they are so unsightly


theres nothing you can do if you want to get bigger thats the price you pay, some guts have there whole chest covered you are lucky, also gaining weight slowly gives your skin a chance to adjust, rapid weight gain causes stretch marks, so if you dont want more then slow your gaines down, if you want size asap then expect more.

going to a full rom wont cause them its the wright gain which stetches your skin then doing full ROM


----------



## pdiddy (May 11, 2012)

get plenty of sun because I'm sure that will help them heal


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

They never actually heal, best thing is to cover them up, with a tattoo. Tanning will not help will do the opposite in fact since UV light stops scars from healing.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I have exactly the same problem, are they anything like these?



I was told tanning helps, for me it kind of did, they faded a bit and werent as obvious. Also moisturiser but tbh thats done fvck all for me, any advice fellas?

sorry to the op for hijacking!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

Nothing helps them, if you are getting them you just have to live with it. Ive tried all the oils under the sun none worked.

Mine are really bad under my arms and chest.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Dont think I know anyone who hasn't got them of putting on quite a bit size just class them as my marks of war now


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Its the nature of the best in my opinion with getting bigger, just try what all the lads have said but every one is different so will only know what will or wont work for you through trial and error


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I have exactly the same problem, are they anything like these?
> 
> View attachment 85360
> View attachment 85361
> ...


Exactly what I have. Also have some on my hips for god knows what reason, never been overweight at all. Maybe had a little belly but nothing to warrant the stretch marks I have there.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Gota agree with dave I have massive ones under my arm pit and on my triceps, tried all sorts to get rid as they look vile but nothing works


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Cant see why u wear them with pride?they look awful.My shoulder and bicep look like i been attacked by a bear ,tryed all above biooil ect nothing works .after a big arm work out i can be sure there will be fresh ones on my bicep.I just booked a tatoo for next thur to cover them up so cant wait for that .


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

I had real bad dark purple ones starting on my chest up to my shoulders and down my biceps. You Can't even tell they are there now every now and then they will pop up but not as bad as when you first get them.


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Have them down my lats aswell


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just think of them as battle scars fella


----------



## scotty64 (Apr 15, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I have exactly the same problem, are they anything like these?
> 
> View attachment 85360
> View attachment 85361
> ...


Exactly same as mine!! Had them bout 10 years, not faded, just forgot they are there tbo.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Mine are very similar, they possibly where a bit deeper/darker but they've faded over the last few year or so, but it does look like I've got one starting on my left bicep, to be honest they don't really bother me, I'm almost proud of them,

It's kinda the price you pay for gaining decent size...


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

I have loads on my left bicep. Hate them. Got tanned during that hot week an it's helped. Started using bio oil before bed and coco butter in the day. Had them for years and there still purple? People say they fade over time and go silver in colour? I don't think so as mine haven't?


----------



## BEAST (Sep 22, 2011)

I have the same but they have never really botherd me


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Rubbing olive or nut oil into the skin is a good way to prevent them. Coco butter would do the trick as well.

I've been doing this for years & don't have a single strech mark. My wife avoided them completely when she was pregnant by doing this.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

they fade in time....until the next decent cyle and then it starts all over again :lol:

I actually tore my scar tissue doing flies. No pain but fair bit of blood.

You can either stay small and not get them, or grow and put up with them.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Lockon said:


> Dont worry they'll fade in time. No need to buy bio oil and all that other crap. As long as you're moisturizing you're whole body after every shower you'll be fine


who does that?


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

Ive also got them, best thing to do is to accept them, Im not ashamed of them, they did worry me but i just think that no pain no gain...


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

I am currently doing a placement at L'Oreal so have got **** loads of free moisturisers, coca butter etc. They seem to have a little effect but not much. Currently using some Vichy anti stretch mark cream at the moment that seems to be slowly working at the moment.


----------

